# Are there any Mac equivilent apps to the Xilinx Web Pack ISE and ModelSIM software?



## jwong77 (Sep 4, 2004)

Hey guys, I am taking a second semester course in digital design and we're dealing with Verilog as the description language for logic gates and such.  I have an ibook which I would like to do this type of work on.  Does anyone know of a Mac OS software package that will do the same as the Xilinx package for programing in Verilog?  Sorry I cannot be anymore descriptive, I am only beginning to learn about Verilog.  Oh BTW, I have tried to run the Xilinx pack on Virtual PC, but that is just rediculously slow.  Thanks in advance


----------



## malexgreen (Sep 14, 2004)

Try here: http://www.icarus.com/eda/verilog/ 

I tried it a while back with no success, but I may have been doing something wrong. If you get it to work, please let me know. Thanks.

Also SystemC is another HDL you may want to learn. You can download a free distro of the compiler that works on MacOSX here: www.systemc.org.


----------

